# Costco Trinity Tool Chest $100 Off



## catoctin (Dec 20, 2015)

The Trinity stainless tool cabinet is usually $399 and my local Costco is now discounting them $100 off.  The chest is dispalyed in the thread "Pm-935tv Chronicles 2 - Dro Install Gets Underway, Baldor Buffer Arrives" under Precision Matthews.  I bought the older version with a side cabinet over a year ago and it is well constructed.

YMMV on this one.  I saw them last weekend on sale and they were sold out by midweek.  I stopped by Costco today and they got more in.


----------



## coolidge (Dec 20, 2015)

That's a smoking low price, if I didn't already own 2 I would be all over that sale.



4 swivel casters



Two casters also lock.


The drawers will take some weight, in the fourth drawer down on the left I have two Kurt vise jaw/parallel sets plus a 8x12 two inch thick granite surface plate.



Large bottom drawer has quad roller guides. I have all my power hand tools stuffed in this drawer.





Includes non-slip drawer liners


----------



## kingmt01 (Dec 22, 2015)

Does it come with the cutting block also? Those are over $100 by their self. I wish I had a Costco near me.


----------



## wawoodman (Dec 22, 2015)

Out of stock at all Seattle area locations.


----------



## coolidge (Dec 22, 2015)

Yup they come with the wood top, I didn't say hardwood, its not pine but its not maple either.


----------



## catoctin (Dec 23, 2015)

wawoodman said:


> Out of stock at all Seattle area locations.


Items like this go pretty fast at Costco especially around the holidays.   They seemed to dribble them in at least two lots at the Livermore, CA store as noted in my original post.  Sometimes store management will tell you if anymore are expected in.


----------

